# CONSOLIDATED TBY SEAWOLF



## Ron Handgraaf (Sep 20, 2007)

Designed by Vought, but manufactured by Consolidated. 
Relatively unknown US.NAVY torpedo bomber. 
Great manual. 
Lots of illustrations.
You will certainly enjoy this one!

Regards

Ron

Consolidated TBY Seawolf


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2007)

looks like a flying green house... it would have been a great place to plant tomatoes!


.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmmm. Good show, Ron. Never heard of the TBY.... Interesting !

Charles


----------



## machine shop tom (Sep 20, 2007)

Some claim it was superior to the TBF/TBM Avenger. We'll never know for sure. The Avenger sure seemed capable and popular with the aircrews.

TBU/TBY Sea Wolf Info

tom


----------

